# Trail Of Tears



## OKLAHOMAN (Jul 9, 2008)

About a month ago a package arrived in my mail box from Lou (DCBluesman)inside was 2 axis antler blanks . When I asked Lou why he sent them he said because he wanted me to have them. I decided that something special would have to be made from them. With the help of Ken Nelsen I present:









When all the trees have been cut down,
when all the animals have been hunted,
when all the waters are polluted,
when all the air is unsafe to breathe,
only then will you discover you cannot eat money.


----------



## papaturner (Jul 9, 2008)

Roy,that is one awesome pen, hats off to you and Ken Nelson.Oh by the way the Trail of tears passes about three miles from where I live(or that what the sign reads.)


----------



## DozerMite (Jul 9, 2008)

That is VERY nice, Roy.


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 9, 2008)

I guess Lou put that deer in the right hands.

Nice work, Roy!!!


----------



## leehljp (Jul 9, 2008)

Great work and design. Nice choice for the whole pen.


----------



## guts (Jul 9, 2008)

Don't get no better than that,very nice job on all ends.


----------



## smoky10 (Jul 9, 2008)

Beautiful pen Roy. My wife and I have followed the "Trail of Tears" through Kentucky. Its amazing and sad what these people went through.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Jul 9, 2008)

Can't figure out who's crying more - the Indian or the deer who lost his antlers. A beauty.


----------



## DKF (Jul 9, 2008)

Very, very nice!


----------



## GaryMGg (Jul 9, 2008)

I like it. Real sharp.
Very nice collaboration.


----------



## Gary Max (Jul 9, 2008)

My birthday is only a couple weeks away Roy ??????????


----------



## les-smith (Jul 9, 2008)

Dang!  My dad would just love that pen.  Great job.


----------



## TBone (Jul 9, 2008)

Fantastic pen Roy.


----------



## markgum (Jul 9, 2008)

Roy;
  Truly an exceptional job.


----------



## Ozzy (Jul 9, 2008)

Beautiful pen, Roy.


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 9, 2008)

Had I mentioned that my great grandfather said he married a "Chick-He-Saw" --- that's close to Native American, isn't it???

Send it to me.


----------



## Dalecamino (Jul 9, 2008)

GOOD GOLLY ROY !! The pen has it's own comments !


----------



## RonSchmitt (Jul 9, 2008)

Awsome pen Roy.


----------



## rdunn12 (Jul 9, 2008)

Wow,Awesome pen dude!


----------



## redfishsc (Jul 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OKLAHOMAN_



Roy, man oh MAN. That pen goes right up there in my top 10 favorite pens I've ever seen. I have a good bit of Native American in my blood, and when I hear Americans griping about hispanics taking over the nation, I get a bit angry since they obviously don't know our nations true history and what we did to these great peoples. 

Yes indeed. Right up there with Pentarsia (well, almost!) and Skiprat's blue cobra pen.



I would price that pen so friggin high that nobody would ever buy it--- it would be the centerpiece to every show or booth I set up. Braggin rights, yea man.


----------



## laurie sullivan (Jul 9, 2008)

that a very beautiful pen. the tear drop is a statement in it's self.

Laurie


----------



## gerryr (Jul 9, 2008)

Beautiful pen, Roy.


----------



## workinforwood (Jul 10, 2008)

Very spectacular pen there Roy!


----------



## rherrell (Jul 10, 2008)

Outstanding, Roy! The Cherokee in me salutes you.[^][^][^]


----------



## Darley (Jul 10, 2008)

Roy, very nice and well made this pen is a keeper as all way Ken do great work


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jul 10, 2008)

Roy,
That is one beautiful pen.  You did a very special job on that.

The trail of tears started from the Tellico Plains area of Tennesee.. the "holding" pens were actually closer to Coker Creek, about 10 miles south of TP.  The area around here was a major camping ground for the Cherokee and the word Tellico is an anglocized verision of a Cherokee word, "Telliquah" meaning Plains... so I guess I live in Plains Plains.


----------



## heineda (Jul 10, 2008)

Amen


----------



## Mike in Nanaimo (Jul 10, 2008)

Now that is an OUTSTANDING pen! That has to be one of my favorites yet.


----------



## Nolan (Jul 10, 2008)

WOW!!! Very nice


----------



## Ligget (Jul 10, 2008)

Now that is a great looking pen, well done to all involved![]


----------



## DCBluesman (Jul 10, 2008)

That's beautiful, Roy.  As a native American (my mother's grandmother was Cherokee) I really love the motif.  Guess I should just pack up the rest of that antler and send it on out to Shawnee. [8D]  For anyone interested in beautiful Cherokee art, take a look at John Guthrie's work. (No affiliation) www.guthriestudios.com


----------



## VisExp (Jul 10, 2008)

That's a beauty Roy.  Nice concept and well executed by both of you.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jul 11, 2008)

Very beautiful tribute.
BTW, the Trail of Tears is not a single trail. There were several routes. A big part of one passes through less than a mile from where I live in Arkansas. Another is just a couple miles further north.


----------



## PR_Princess (Jul 11, 2008)

Beautiful Roy.[^]


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jul 11, 2008)

I thank all responders, I made this pen for a show I will be doing in Oct. The promoters wanted me to send  them a picture of a special pen for their catalog. I did and one of the promoters bought it and I also got a special order for one in a Jr. Statesman from one of our vendors here on the IAP, he wanted the Emperor but I promised the promoter that I would not make another one as an Emperor. 
Now has anyone guessed who the Indian is?







When all the trees have been cut down,
when all the animals have been hunted,
when all the waters are polluted,
when all the air is unsafe to breathe,
only then will you discover you cannot eat money.




[/quote]


----------



## RonSchmitt (Jul 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OKLAHOMAN_
> 
> 
> Now has anyone guessed who the Indian is?
> ...


----------



## Darley (Jul 12, 2008)

My guess into the wild West " Cochise or White Horse "


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jul 12, 2008)

Give that man a nickel! I was surprised that with almost 900 views and over 30 comments no one had asked or made a comment about the Indian.. Yes from the Indian head nickel or some call it the Buffalo nickel.





> _Originally posted by RonSchmitt_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

